# Come mantenere la calma co persone irritanti



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

http://www.internazionale.it/video/2016/09/16/calma-con-persone-irritanti


----------



## feather (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/video/2016/09/16/calma-con-persone-irritanti


Ma infatti quello che mi fa girare i coglioni non è tanto l'attegiamento aggressivo in sé, quanto il rifiuto di usare quel po' di materia grigia che madre natura gli ha dato..
È la pigrizia mentale che mi manda fuori dai gangheri, non l'agressività.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma infatti quello che mi fa girare i coglioni non è tanto l'attegiamento aggressivo in sé, quanto il rifiuto di usare quel po' di materia grigia che madre natura gli ha dato..
> È la pigrizia mentale che mi manda fuori dai gangheri, non l'agressività.


Io ho lo stesso rapporto con la disonestà intellettuale, comunque se leggi l'articolo è penoso...
roba da autogrill per roba da autogrill, meglio questo
http://it.m.wikihow.com/Proteggersi-dalle-Persone-Tossiche

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/video/2016/09/16/calma-con-persone-irritanti


Capire qual è lo spillo di sofferenza che spinge l'altro ad essere irritante a me non aiuta. 

L'ho sempre fatto sia perchè sono stata educata a farlo, sia perchè l'ho sempre ritenuta una postura corretta nonostante la tossicità che ne assorbivo, ma ora sono in una fase successiva, quella del nonmenefreganiente dei tuoi problemi, preferisco occuparmi di ciò che arriva a me a causa loro.

 L'atteggiamento di compassione di cui parla il video, sulla carta perfetto, in realtà spesso ingenera un atteggiamento fagocitante da parte dell'irritabile che trova terreno fertile proprio nell'accomodamento e nella comprensione altrui. Dunque sono per non partire in quarta con una controaggressione, ma per un comportamento assertivo da subito e successivamente per la presa di distanza fisica se il tutto permane.

Tornando al video, non ci si può far carico dei problemi di ogni interlocutore di cui non si capiscono le condotte; quanti passaggi dolorosi ognuno di noi ha al suo attivo? Tutti, credo, eppure tanti non ne fanno uno scudo per permettersi di aggredire o di prevaricare gli altri. E' questione di intelligenza? Non lo so, ma mi piacciono le persone così e le cerco. Gli altri li scanso, non spreco le mie energie a cercare di capirli. Ovviamente parlo non degli affetti più cari, ma di conoscenti, colleghi, etc.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Capire qual è lo spillo di sofferenza che spinge l'altro ad essere irritante a me non aiuta.
> 
> L'ho sempre fatto sia perchè sono stata educata a farlo, sia perchè l'ho sempre ritenuta una postura corretta nonostante la tossicità che ne assorbivo, ma ora sono in una fase successiva, quella del nonmenefreganiente dei tuoi problemi, preferisco occuparmi di ciò che arriva a me a causa loro.
> 
> ...


Personalmente penso che sia utile. Non penso certo di pormi come un samaritano delle ferite di chi mi sputa in faccia. Sono troppo assertiva per farlo. Ma è utile proprio per fare il contrario, ignorare. Come Gianni Morandi che risponde  agli haters "ti abbraccio".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che sia utile. Non penso certo di pormi come un samaritano delle ferite di chi mi sputa in faccia. Sono troppo assertiva per farlo. Ma è utile proprio per fare il contrario, ignorare. Come Gianni Morandi che risponde  agli haters "ti abbraccio".


Povero Gianni, non gliene risparmiano una.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Povero Gianni, non gliene risparmiano una.
> 
> View attachment 11938


Ah l'invidia!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Povero Gianni, non gliene risparmiano una.
> 
> View attachment 11938


a parte che adoro Morandi
Ma posso dire che due palle questi che si lamentano dei centri commerciali aperti la domenica?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> a parte che adoro Morandi
> Ma posso dire che due palle questi che si lamentano dei centri commerciali aperti la domenica?


Soprattutto chi ci lavora che sarebbe disoccupato se facessero orario dalle 9 alle 19,30 per 5 giorni e mezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/video/2016/09/16/calma-con-persone-irritanti


no davvero ma pensare che il martello pneumatico si attivi per dare fastidio a te che stai lavorando è da paranoici :singleeye:

comunque provo sempre molta compassione con chi si accanisce in generale verso gli altri.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Povero Gianni, non gliene risparmiano una.
> 
> View attachment 11938


A me fa morire il fatto che metta sempre la data :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2016)

Una volta ho parlato con un responsabile di un supermercato, mi ha detto che in definitiva non c'è alcun vantaggio  a tenere aperto di festa perchè in fondo il budget delle famiglie mensilmente è sempre quello ed i costi per tenere aperto sono più alti. 
E' più che altro un adeguamento alla concorrenza per intercettare la clientela.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una volta ho parlato con un responsabile di un supermercato, mi ha detto che in definitiva non c'è alcun vantaggio  a tenere aperto di festa perchè in fondo il budget delle famiglie mensilmente è sempre quello ed i costi per tenere aperto sono più alti.
> E' più che altro un adeguamento alla concorrenza per intercettare la clientela.


Si, è così.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Povero Gianni, non gliene risparmiano una.
> 
> View attachment 11938


Addirittura vergognoso andare a fare la spesa di domenica !!!:facepalm:
il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una volta ho parlato con un responsabile di un supermercato, mi ha detto che in definitiva non c'è alcun vantaggio  a tenere aperto di festa perchè in fondo il budget delle famiglie mensilmente è sempre quello ed i costi per tenere aperto sono più alti.
> E' più che altro un adeguamento alla concorrenza per intercettare la clientela.


Se fosse così le persone consumerebbero il necessario, non avremmo la casa invasa da cose inutili, risparmi in crescita e tutti in peso forma. E perché mai le industrie spenderebbero più per la pubblicità che per la produzione? 
Ci fa piacere pensare di essere immuni dal consumismo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una volta ho parlato con un responsabile di un supermercato, mi ha detto che in definitiva non c'è alcun vantaggio  a tenere aperto di festa perchè in fondo il budget delle famiglie mensilmente è sempre quello ed i costi per tenere aperto sono più alti.
> E' più che altro un adeguamento alla concorrenza per intercettare la clientela.


Quello che fa incazzare me è che si parla di disoccupazione
Poi a 1 km da casa aprono uno dei centri commerciali più grandi d'Italia se non di Europa e non si trovano dipendenti perchè bisogna fare i turni e lavorare la domenica


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura vergognoso andare a fare la spesa di domenica !!!:facepalm:
> il mondo è bello perché è vario


Io faccio spesa sempre la domenica


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me fa morire il fatto che metta sempre la data :rotfl:


E chi ha fatto la foto :rotfl:
Simpaticissimo.


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che sia utile. Non penso certo di pormi come un samaritano delle ferite di chi mi sputa in faccia. Sono troppo assertiva per farlo. Ma è utile proprio per fare il contrario, ignorare. Come Gianni Morandi che risponde  agli haters "ti abbraccio".


Il mondo pullula di "personaggi in cerca autore" il cui unico modo di manifestare la propria esistenza è quello di dare addosso agli altri, prendere di mira qualcuno che incarni il "nemico", insultare gratuitamente per dimostrare di esserci.

E si, dobbiamo sopportare anche le persone moleste. Come le zanzare.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io faccio spesa sempre la domenica


Quindi sei consapevole di essere " vergognosa" ? :rotfl::rotfl:
La gente sta male :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi sei consapevole di essere " vergognosa" ? :rotfl::rotfl:
> La gente sta male :carneval:


Si 
E non sai quanto mi trattengo da rispondere a certi post du FB
Anzi adesso vado a commentare l'itnervento della tipa sul Fb di Gianni


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mondo pullula di "personaggi in cerca autore" il cui unico modo di manifestare la propria esistenza è quello di dare addosso agli altri, prendere di mira qualcuno che incarni il "nemico", insultare gratuitamente per dimostrare di esserci.
> 
> E si, dobbiamo sopportare anche le persone moleste. Come le zanzare.


Va beh con le zanzare puoi usare lo zampirone o schiacciarle  vuoi mettere !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> E non sai quanto mi trattengo da rispondere a certi post du FB
> Anzi adesso vado a commentare l'itnervento della tipa sul Fb di Gianni


:rotfl::rotfl:Invitala a fare la spesa con te di domenica :carneval:


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse così le persone consumerebbero il necessario, non avremmo la casa invasa da cose inutili, risparmi in crescita e tutti in peso forma. E perché mai le industrie spenderebbero più per la pubblicità che per la produzione?
> Ci fa piacere pensare di essere immuni dal consumismo.


E' una quastione di tasche, mi spiegava lui. Fatto salvo quello che dici. Puoi essere shopping addicted fin che vuoi però a fine mese comunque con quello devi arrivare.
Se funzionasse il ragionamento inverso sempre e comunque la gente sarebbe rovinata e piena di debiti per fare la spesa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Invitala a fare la spesa con te di domenica :carneval:


Sono andata a leggere i commenti
Ma questi sono pazzi
"Tu personaggio famoso incoraggi un comportamento altamente negativo"
E lui quasi si scusa


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono andata a leggere i commenti
> Ma questi sono pazzi
> "Tu personaggio famoso incoraggi un comportamento altamente negativo"
> E lui quasi si scusa


Be' si scusa che stare dietro ai provocatori non è per nulla utile se non a loro 
la scusa èun buon escamotage per tagliar conto e continuare ad andare a fare la spesa quando gli pare


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Povero Gianni, non gliene risparmiano una.
> 
> View attachment 11938


Gianni è malvagio


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gianni è malvagio
> 
> View attachment 11939


:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gianni è malvagio
> 
> View attachment 11939


Muoio.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gianni è malvagio
> 
> View attachment 11939


La chiusura con " un abbraccio" è il top :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Muoio.
> 
> View attachment 11941


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma poveri !!!!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che sia utile. Non penso certo di pormi come un samaritano delle ferite di chi mi sputa in faccia. Sono troppo assertiva per farlo. Ma è utile proprio per fare il contrario, ignorare. Come Gianni Morandi che risponde  agli haters "ti abbraccio".


Ogni atteggiamento palesemente irritante porta con se automaticamente una richiesta, secondo me.

Che può essere ignorata o ricercata, ovviamente.

Spesso chi tende a irritare non ha.nemmeno troppo chiara nemmeno a se stesso il tipo di richiesta che automaticamente pone.
E questo il più delle volte è un problema insormontabile


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2016)

Grande stima per il Malvagio.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.internazionale.it/video/2016/09/16/calma-con-persone-irritanti


Più o meno quello che mi ha consigliato di fare il mio analista.
Ma è dura...


----------



## feather (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma posso dire che due palle questi che si lamentano dei centri commerciali aperti la domenica?


Qui un sacco di supermercati e anche di bancarelle di cibo, sono aperti 24/7


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che fa incazzare me è che si parla di disoccupazione
> Poi a 1 km da casa aprono uno dei centri commerciali più grandi d'Italia se non di Europa e non si trovano dipendenti perchè bisogna fare i turni e lavorare la domenica



Mi sembra strano, a meno che lo stipendio sia da fame. MIA FIGLIA ha accettano pure lavori di notte a riempire scaffali al super e rientrava alle 6 del mattino. Precaria.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ogni atteggiamento palesemente irritante porta con se automaticamente una richiesta, secondo me.
> 
> Che può essere ignorata o ricercata, ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Come i bambini che fanno i capricci?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Come i bambini che fanno i capricci?


Fatte le debite  proporzioni, e tenuto conto del diverso ambito relazionale, secondo me i 2 meccanismi sono perfettamente sovrapponibili


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

*Riflessione*

Sì credo che Skorpio abbia ragione. Chi irrita volontariamente o provoca sta comunicando qualcosa in modo da ottenere una reazione che gli dia delle conferme.
Come spiegano i comportamentisti, chi persiste con questa modalità ha spesso ottenuto rinforzi positivi. Non significa che sia stato approvato, ma che abbia ottenuto attenzione.
Seguendo l'esempio del bambino capriccioso che viene rafforzato nei suoi capricci sia se ottiene quello che richiede, sia se viene sgridato, comunque diventa il centro dell'attenzione di qualcuno e, se nasce una polemica sulla reazione, l'attenzione è moltiplicata.


----------



## Leda (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì credo che Skorpio abbia ragione. Chi irrita volontariamente o provoca sta comunicando qualcosa in modo da ottenere una reazione che gli dia delle conferme.
> Come spiegano i comportamentisti, chi persiste con questa modalità ha spesso ottenuto rinforzi positivi. Non significa che sia stato approvato, ma che abbia ottenuto attenzione.
> Seguendo l'esempio del bambino capriccioso che viene rafforzato nei suoi capricci sia se ottiene quello che richiede, sia se viene sgridato, comunque diventa il centro dell'attenzione di qualcuno e, se nasce una polemica sulla reazione, l'attenzione è moltiplicata.


Nel dubbio, ignoro tutti


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì credo che Skorpio abbia ragione. Chi irrita volontariamente o provoca sta comunicando qualcosa in modo da ottenere una reazione che gli dia delle conferme.
> Come spiegano i comportamentisti, chi persiste con questa modalità ha spesso ottenuto rinforzi positivi. Non significa che sia stato approvato, ma che abbia ottenuto attenzione.
> Seguendo l'esempio del bambino capriccioso che viene rafforzato nei suoi capricci sia se ottiene quello che richiede, sia se viene sgridato, comunque diventa il centro dell'attenzione di qualcuno e, se nasce una polemica sulla reazione, l'attenzione è moltiplicata.


Si fa x ragionare... 

Io qui dentro la scorsa  estate x settimane sono stato pubblicamente denigrato nel mio modo di scrivere, da una persona, liberamente e direi quotidianamente.

Nulla di drammatico e nessun intento polemico nello scriverlo oggi, si fa x fare un esempio. Ho semplicemente ignorato

Anche perché non son qui a fare a braccio di ferro (no ho ragione, no hai torto, no ho ragione, no hai torto.....)

Poi un bel giorno questa stessa persona, sempre pubblicamente, con toni meno conflittuali, mi scrive in pratica protestando il fatto che io nel passato ho ignorato ogni sua richiesta di ascolto.

Che nella sua forma più naturale (ciao, ho bisogno di parlati e di esser ascoltato/a) non era mai stata espressa

Io credo che le richieste di ascolto siano legittime, e sia giusto rispondere positivamente alla richiesta, almeno x me.

Ma credo che saperle fare nel modo giusto sia importante a livello relazionale, specialmente per chi è portatore della richiesta.

E l 'atteggiamento provocatorio e irritante non credo sia il modo giusto, ma un modo diciamo "paraculo" in cui il bisogno di essere ascoltati viene in pratica camuffato e nascosto come debolezza, e viene esposto l atteggiamento irritante e la libera provocazione


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa x ragionare...
> 
> Io qui dentro la scorsa  estate x settimane sono stato pubblicamente denigrato nel mio modo di scrivere, da una persona, liberamente e direi quotidianamente.
> 
> ...


Giusto fino ad un certo punto. Se si viene qui e perché si ha voglia di raccontarsi, se si scrive e perché si ha voglia di replica. Altrimenti questa gente qui e legge e non scrive. Quanti post sono iniziati come:"ciao buongiorno vi leggo da tanto ma non ho mai trovato il coraggio di scrivere, bla bla bla"

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto fino ad un certo punto. Se si viene qui e perché si ha voglia di raccontarsi, se si scrive e perché si ha voglia di replica. Altrimenti questa gente qui e legge e non scrive. Quanti post sono iniziati come:"ciao buongiorno vi leggo da tanto ma non ho mai trovato il coraggio di scrivere, bla bla bla"
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sono d accordo, se la replica apre un confronto.

Ma non tutte le repliche lo aprono,  dal mio punto di vista

Io amo il confronto

Ma se a questo mio post o al tuo arriva gino (x dire) e replica con un:

"Sei un coglione e non capisci un cazzo!"

Che confronto apre?

Il confronto su chi è il ganzo e chi il coglione.......?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo, se la replica apre un confronto.
> 
> Ma non tutte le repliche lo aprono,  dal mio punto di vista
> 
> ...


Dai ci sono millemila sfumature tra  il cuore infranto, che ti racconta tutta la storia della sua vita, e il vecchio utente maschio che marca il territorio. Poi seriamente, di che ti lamenti? Hai scelto come cifra stilistica del tuo personaggio nel forum le espressioni vaghe, sfuggenti, il non finire mai una frase, il tenere tutto su uno stile aulico fatto apposta per non prendere mai posizione, quando devi dire la tua fai dei giri talmente larghi che sembra una canzone di Venditti. Ma che pretendi? Dall'altra parte c'è un boscaiolo umbro come oscuro che se un concetto non è esprimibile a suon di rutti, va in crisi...


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dai ci sono millemila sfumature tra  il cuore infranto, che ti racconta tutta la storia della sua vita, e il vecchio utente maschio che marca il territorio. Poi seriamente, di che ti lamenti? Hai scelto come cifra stilistica del tuo personaggio nel forum le espressioni vaghe, sfuggenti, il non finire mai una frase, il tenere tutto su uno stile aulico fatto apposta per non prendere mai posizione, quando devi dire la tua fai dei giri talmente larghi che sembra una canzone di Venditti. Ma che pretendi? Dall'altra parte c'è un boscaiolo umbro come oscuro che se un concetto non è esprimibile a suon di rutti, va in crisi...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


infatti di nulla mi lamento, e non ho mai preteso nulla da nessuno.. Chiunque qui dentro potrà confermarlo

Pretendere cose o azioni da altri non è proprio nelle mie corde, mi sa di miseria


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Nel dubbio, ignoro tutti


:up:
Qualche volta sono sventurata :mexican:


----------



## Leda (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Qualche volta sono sventurata :mexican:


:mexican::mexican:

La mia era una verità travestita da battuta, solo per dire che non accetto le richieste di attenzione se le percepisco come imposte, anche da chi magari è poco o affatto consapevole di cosa sta chiedendo.
Se ho tempo/voglia/ispirazione ok, altrimenti ignoro davvero (spesso solo temporaneamente, ma a volte anche imperituramente)


----------

